# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  milaya Juli19

## milaya Juli19

МОРАЛЬНАЯ БАСНЯ.

Пришла однажды ученица
В Лестех экзамены сдавать.
Она у ректора должница
И ей уже не привыкать.

Понятно, что после вечерней тусы
Башка не варит ничерта,
И ей педагогические вкусы
Поставили оценку два.


Не долго думая девица
Не стала поступать в Лестех.
На ночь пошла она клубиться 
В бездонный край людских утех.

----------

